# camp site,s in spain



## 106090 (Jul 25, 2007)

hi everyone we travel to spain twice a year ,but we drive from bilbo to benidorm in one go ,but this year for the first time we will be towing our car on a a-frame so it will be a lot slower so we need a camp site half way down can anyone give us any site,s we can put into our sat nav also can we tow on the motorway ,we go by burgos .madrid and so on down to the coast .last year we went from dover and what a time we had inbetween getting lost after going through the tunnel from france into spain ,our sat nav took us off the motorway and boy did we get lost after it getting us lost, it lost its signal we were lost allnight i laughed and cried drove my poor hubby mad we then got stuck going up a mountain in a snow drift in march but he keep his cool he said well we are heading for the sun so when it comes up that is what we are heading for and it worked . we were never in any real danger but i never what that again but that would never stop us we love the freedom and the friends we make on the way


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi there. Madrid would seem to be about halfway and I have stayed a number of times at Camping El Escorial, on the outskirts of El Escorial about 40 miles northwest of Madrid. 
Website www.campingelescorial.com. Open all year and if you want to enjoy the locality El Escorial itself is well worth a visit, built hundreds of years ago as thanks to God for defeating the French. Spectacular building with interesting items inside.

Also the memorial to the fallen in the Spanish Civil War about a mile from the site. Again, well worth a visit.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, We stayed at a new campsite at Riaza this year, I have put the details on the campsite forum, hope this helps

cavaqueen


----------

